# Playstation error codes



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

We just purchased an playstaton 3 and while trying to download the promo for the games , are getting an error code 80710102,, has anyone had this problem. Thanks for any suggestions
Dar


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

blueskydiver said:


> we just purchased an playstaton 3 and while trying to download the promo for the games , are getting an error code 80710102,, has anyone had this problem. Thanks for any suggestions
> dar


wired or wireless try switching your router and ps3 down then start both again and it should pick the ps3 ip thingy also what is your nat set to open or moderate not strict hope this helps or pm bigdave he has ps3


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ok man this can be so many things
is your firewall turned off
is dhcp on
check all ip settings and make sure none have ip settings in them. all dhcp
can you browse the internet


and read this 
Possible Solution to Errors 80710102 and 80028EA5! - PLAYSTATION® Network - PlayStation.com Forums


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Open up your router port for the pS3 ipaddress

Im also getting some issues with COD5 online since the latest COD5 update - uses location based services and I think it expects me to be i the US.


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks

Right now husband is not here.. he is working on this.. I know we can get on the internet.. Will have him check this options...
dar


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

A woman following up on her husbands problems accessing the internet online from his PS3??

Can you teach my wife a few things?? .... I played online for 2 hours this morning and I swear she said somet about how thats all I do all day but i wasn't really listening.....


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

ghandi2485 said:


> A woman following up on her husbands problems accessing the internet online from his PS3??
> 
> Can you teach my wife a few things?? .... I played online for 2 hours this morning and I swear she said somet about how thats all I do all day but i wasn't really listening.....


same thing as me playing cod5 loads of killing going on and she starts talking just heard nah nah nah nah can any women translate it will be much appreciated thanks


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Funnily enough thats exactly what I was playing, 

maybe its something to do with the characters in the game

i.e. either they see Hitler or hear Keither Sutherlands voice and get angry.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

ghandi2485 said:


> Funnily enough thats exactly what I was playing,
> 
> maybe its something to do with the characters in the game
> 
> i.e. either they see Hitler or hear Keither Sutherlands voice and get angry.


she walked in as enemy got uav derr she has no idea
im ok now gave her a few quid packed her off shopping get to watch the irish kick your asses on their way to the grand slam cmon ireland and when thats finnished back on to the xbox tough life


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

easy peasy get the 7 kills dogs out and turn the volume up you'll scare the bejeesus out of em or tell em once you get 12 kills in a row without dying you get paid

Good life you got mate i personally switch to fight night or fifa/pro evo at that point


----------

